# Finally! Content did it! Splash/tri babies in her belly.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Diamond isn't preggers yet, but Content mated a big english typed bone doe and the blue pied? doe i borrowed for a mating with him is def. pregnant now, she's +9 grams and have a nice belly 

Content, splashed fox english typed:









KA-Rodentry's Morten, blue pied? (carry something on c-locus):









Diamantens ??. English typed bone:









Hopefully i will get some splashed and tri babies very soon


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Morten is +11 grams now and her belly is getting rounder:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

A little update from me 

Morten had her babies this night  I count 10-12 bubs.

The bone doe is pregnant too and I think i saw a spermplug on Diamond today :mrgreen:

Pics of Mortens babies will be posted soon.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Yay babies! Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mortens babies - 12 bubs, hopefully there's some splash and tri in that pile


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mortens babies today  
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... 0kuld%20B/

And the bone had her babies last night:


----------

